# Fa. Schlageter



## bennop (29. März 2008)

Hallo,

nur ne kleine Frage.
Hat jemand schon mal bei der Fa. Schlageter etwas (Echolot/GPS) bestellt?
Bin für alle Auskünfte dankbar, da ich mir ein Kombigerät kaufen will und die Seite recht interesannt klingt.
Vielen Dank#c


----------



## Torsk1 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Moin

Dort kannst du bedenkenlos bestellen, Super Service und netter Kontakt#h


----------



## schwedenklausi (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Rufe ihn einfach mal an . Du wirst erstaunt sein über seine Beratung. Meiner Meinung nach kann es nicht besser sein.
schwedenklausi


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

die sind auch hier im board vertreten ...
hab ich bisher nur gutes von denen gehört / gelesen ! #6


----------



## fluefiske (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Hallo !
Ich kann die positiven Meinungen nur dick unterstreichen.
Habe mir vor einigen Tagen einen Mullion-Floater und eine 275er Automaticschwimmweste dort gekauft,super Beratung und Service.Das zu einem fairen Preis.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Lonny (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Hallo,

ich kenne Würklich keinen Besseren Service einfach nur Top mit dem Mann kann ich stunden am Telefon Verbringen 



Daniel


----------



## snofla (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

kann ich nur beifplichten,top Service,und Beratung


----------



## zanderfan1987 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kenne Würklich keinen Besseren Service einfach nur Top mit dem Mann kann ich stunden am Telefon Verbringen
> 
> ...


 
Jo da kann ich nur zustimmen der hat mich einige Stunden am Telefon beraten bis ich das richtige Echolot für mich gefunden habe.

Aber wenn du ihn anrufst dann sei dir auch sicher das du ein Echolot brauchst denn nach dem Gespräch mit ihm bringt dich wahrscheinlich nichts mehr vom Kauf ab. Der man versteht was von der Materie. Der bietet für die Käufer eines Echolotes einen Internetlehrgang an. Da kannste auch alles erfragen was du so wissen willst.

Nur zu empfehlen.:m:m:m


----------



## carp-speaker (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Habe dort auch nen Gerät gekauft,es gab eine super beratung und es hörte sich alles super an aber die Lieferung hat lange auf sich warten lassen trotz nach fragen und als das gerät kam fehlten sachen das fand ich nicht so toll habe heute den rest bekommen habe das gerät aber schon am 29.02 bestellt und den saugnapf hab ich immer noch nicht|evil:
Der kommt mit UPS nächste Woche,entlich:q
Habe das Gerät aber Finanziert,aber selbst dafür finde ich es einwenig zulang aber ich scheine ja eine ausnahme zuseien
Aber ich glaube ich würde mein gerät dort wieder kaufen nette leute aber es dauerte bei mir halt etwas länger:c
Ist nicht negativ gemeint aber so ist es bei mir gelaufen#h


----------



## zanderfan1987 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*



carp-speaker schrieb:


> Habe dort auch nen Gerät gekauft,es gab eine super beratung und es hörte sich alles super an aber die Lieferung hat lange auf sich warten lassen trotz nach fragen und als das gerät kam fehlten sachen das fand ich nicht so toll habe heute den rest bekommen habe das gerät aber schon am 29.02 bestellt und den saugnapf hab ich immer noch nicht|evil:
> Der kommt mit UPS nächste Woche,entlich:q
> Habe das Gerät aber Finanziert,aber selbst dafür finde ich es einwenig zulang aber ich scheine ja eine ausnahme zuseien
> Aber ich glaube ich würde mein gerät dort wieder kaufen nette leute aber es dauerte bei mir halt etwas länger:c
> Ist nicht negativ gemeint aber so ist es bei mir gelaufen#h


 
Da scheinste echt ein Einzelfall zu sein.#c Also mein Gerät kam 3 Tage nach Bestellung und nix hat gefehlt.

P.S. Cooles Signaturbild haste.


----------



## woody (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Hi

ich hab's gerade noch in einem anderen Thread geschieben:

Service + Auskunft sehr gut; Nimmt sich viel Zeit - ich würde immer wieder dort kaufen.

Gruss,
woody


----------



## Theo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Gute Beratung, Serviceangebote hören sich gut an -bisher noch nicht benötigt-
Hr. Schlageter sagte  direkt beim Kauf das er viel zu tun hat und das Lot ein bis zwei Wochen braucht, kam auch nach einer Woche an, leider ohne Geber (es gibt wohl Ausführungen ohne Geber), war aber kein Problem, hatte ich 2 Tage später auf dem Tisch liegen.

Was mich ein wenig, naja ärgert kann man nicht sagen, aber das Tutorium und die DVD "Welt der Echolote" ist alles auf Lowrance ausgerichtet und beschrieben.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*



Theo schrieb:


> Gute Beratung, Serviceangebote hören sich gut an -bisher noch nicht benötigt-
> Hr. Schlageter sagte direkt beim Kauf das er viel zu tun hat und das Lot ein bis zwei Wochen braucht, kam auch nach einer Woche an, leider ohne Geber (es gibt wohl Ausführungen ohne Geber), war aber kein Problem, hatte ich 2 Tage später auf dem Tisch liegen.
> 
> Was mich ein wenig, naja ärgert kann man nicht sagen, aber das Tutorium und die DVD "Welt der Echolote" ist alles auf Lowrance ausgerichtet und beschrieben.


 
Jo die DVD kannste in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Frieder (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Moin moin,
habe das erst mal von Schlageter gehört, als ich das Superreiseangebot nach Skottevik gelesen hatte.
Habe bereits mehrere telef. Gespräche mit Herrn Schlageter und dessen Gattin geführt und war wirklich sehr über die Freundlichkeit beider überrascht.#6
Beide sind fachlich auf höchstem Niveau einzustufen.
Letzte Woche habe ich mir ein neues Gerät bestellt (man will sich ja auch mal verbessern) Lowrance LMS-527C. War im Sonderangebot. Hr. Schlageter hat mich hierüber super beraten.#x
(( Habe leider nur vergessen mit ihm zu verhandeln#c, um vielleicht noch einen Portable-Köfferchen als kleien Bonus zu bekommen.|rotwerden))


Ich kann nur sagen...
nett ... freundlich.... hohes Fachwissen#r

Jederzeit würde ich dort wieder etwas bestellen.


----------



## carp-speaker (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*



zanderfan1987 schrieb:


> Da scheinste echt ein Einzelfall zu sein.#c Also mein Gerät kam 3 Tage nach Bestellung und nix hat gefehlt.
> 
> P.S. Cooles Signaturbild haste.


 

Hab ich ja auch geschrieben
bin nur ziemlich entäuscht worden habe sonst nur gutes von dem Echolotzentrum gehört und gelesen
aber ich schein ja der einzige zuseien da hab ich wohl pech gehabt#h


----------



## kreuzi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Hallo Echolotfans !     
Hab vor ca. 3 Wochen mein 727 bekommen,war leider auch unvollständig . Geber und deutsche Beschreibung fehlten. Die Teile wurden aber problemlos nachgesendet.Alles in allem war Beratung und Service OK. Die Online Schulung kann ich auch empfehlen.Bin auf den ersten Einsatz gespannt ,aber es dauert ja nicht mehr lange.Bin ab 6.4. Richtung Herdla unterwegs.

Gruss Kreuzi#h!!!


----------



## bennop (3. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Hallo,
ich bedanke mich für eure Kommentare.
Habe mir nun ein Lowrance LMS-525/527c DF inkl. NauticPath Seekarte bei Ihm gekauft,
bin schon gespannt darauf. Fahre im Juni das erste mal nach Norwe/ Bomlo.
50 zigsten Geburtstag, Mittsommernacht feiern und natürlich Fischen, Fischen und Fischen.
Waren bisher nur immer am gelben Riff mit Orca 1 und 3, war auch super.
Muss ich dort oben was besonderes beachten?
Zoll und die normalen Dinge sind klar. 

Nochmal Danke,
Benno


----------



## kali (28. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Hallo,
ich habe 2 Schwimmanzüge bei Schlageter bestellt (1MG9) am 19.03.2008.
Sind bis heute noch nicht angekommen, es gibt wohl derbe liefer Probleme bei Mullion.
Habe auch schon mehrmals mit ihm und seiner Frau telefoniert, sind immer sehr freundlich. 
Ich hoffe das die Anzüge bald kommen, denn am 22.5. gehts ab nach Norge!!
Gruß Kali


----------



## Echolotzentrum (28. April 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Ja, ja, die Mullion 1MG9.

Die Größe XL ist nicht nur bei uns ausverkauft, sondern auch bei Mullion selber. 
Sobald ich einen neuen Termin habe, sage ich Bescheid. Leider warten auch andere auf diese Größe. Aber trotz ausreichender Bestellmenge waren die als erstes aus.
(Ich habe selber noch den alten Grauen. Tolle hervorragende Qualität, atmungsaktiv, trotzdem wasserdicht.)

Thomas Schlageter

Bei Fragen wie immer: Tel. 05255 934700


----------



## drehteufel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Hallo,
hatte einen Garantiefall an meinem Humminbird 797: Geberhalterung war gebrochen. Nach zwei kurzen Telefonaten |bla: mit Herrn Schlageter bekam ich das Teil anstandslos ersetzt, gesamte Abwicklungsdauer knapp 1 Woche.
Service = #6
Vielen Dank nochmal.
mfg drehteufel


----------



## mtechniker2002 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fa. Schlageter*

Hallo zusammen,

hab mein 727 Humminbird mit Quadrabeamgeber/Saugnapf und GPS-Geber auch bei ihm bestellt.

Hatte es bereits in Schweden in den Schären im Einsatz:q.

Kann nur dazu sagen: 

Top Beratung von H. Schlageter #6

Online-Schulung sehr empfehlenswert und interessant #6

Echt super Teil bin voll zufrieden:q

Und:

Hab es kurzfristig bestellt und doch noch zum Schwedenurlaub alles bekommen.:q:q:q

Fazit:

Wenn jemand ein Echolot braucht kann er das ohne Bedenken bei H. Schlageter bestellen.

Schönen Gruss

Andi


----------

